# Strategiespiel gesucht



## Stitch (2. November 2009)

hallo brauch ma hilfe um für nen freund ein neues strategiespiel zu kaufen. zzt. spielt er american qonquer(oder so). er hat auch anno 14xx und Alarmstufe rot 2 von C+C. auf wow hat er kein bock und ballerspiele will er nich . bin überlegen ob spellforce was wär aber ich glaub nich.
für alles offen. 
wenn einer was loswerden will in dieser richtung, lässt sich bestimmt drüber reden.


----------



## longtom (2. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Aus der Command & Conquer reihe wäre da noch (Generäle und Stunde Null gibts schon für 10€),
und Age of Empires 3/ Act of War / Blitzkrieg/C+C 3: Tiberium Wars/C+C Alarmstufe Rot 3/Codename Panzers Cold War/Cossacks 2/ Sudden Strike 2 /Empire Total War/Schlacht um Mittelerde 2/ Warcraft 3/ Starcraft /.
Denke das dürfte erstmal reichen ,wenn er die durch hat soll er sich wider melden !


----------



## Low (2. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Warcraft 3 macht laune !


----------



## nulchking (2. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Kann dir HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde empfehlen, habe ich sogar hier Teil 1+2+Addon
Bei Interesse PN
Ansonten spiele ich gerne HoI3/2, braucht man etwas länger macht aber laune.
Mag er denn Rundenspiele a la civilation IV?


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

empire: total war
kann ich empfehlen



AoE3 ist meiner meinung nach kein strategiespiel. aber was dann?^^


----------



## axel25 (7. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Star Wars Empire at War mit SAU3.3+
Star Wars Forces of Corruption mit AotR 2.05+OpenBeta Hotfix1


----------



## Böhser Cabal (7. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Wer nicht nur Echtzeitstrategieschlachten, sondern ganze Kriege führen will, kommt um Supreme-Commander nicht herum.


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*



Stitch schrieb:


> zzt. spielt er american qonquer(oder so)


Hach das waren noch Zeiten damals. American Conquest war neben Age of Empires 1 mein allererstes PC-Spiel ... 

Empfehlen würde ich auch Warcraft 3 und Schlacht um Mittelerde 1. Wenn er keine Ballerspiele mag, gehe ich auch nicht davon aus, dass er Strategiespiele mit modernen Waffen mag. Company of Heroes fällt dann wohl weg.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

C&C 3 - Alarmstufe rot macht schon echt Bock. Nur mit den Kampagnen haben sie etwas gespart. Aber ist ja auch nen Standalone-Addon. 

"Herausforderungen" und "Gefechte" machen richtig Spaß.


----------



## Agr9550 (15. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

command & conquer tibiran wars + addon kanes rache

mein absoluter favorit zur zeit 

absoluter multiplayer (macht nen mega spass über hamachi/online)
kampane is auch richtig geil

is zwar bissle älter aber in mein augen auch 10mal geiler gemacht also der 3teil...!!!


----------



## RubinRaptoR (16. November 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

*Medieval II*  
Die Megaschlachten im Mittelalter oder alternativ im Herr der Ringe Universum sind einfach der Hammer. Deutlich besser als der Nachfolger Empire (hab beide, kanns alos vergleichen)


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

es fehlt noch der gott unter den multiplayer games; world in confilct
auch in der kampagne sehr gut rüber gebracht


----------



## midnight (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Naja der Gott ist es nicht unbedingt, macht aber sehr viel Spaß. Man sollte allerdings schon ein paar Leute haben, sonst wird das nichts.

so far


----------



## hellmexx (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*



midnight schrieb:


> Naja der Gott ist es nicht unbedingt, macht aber sehr viel Spaß. Man sollte allerdings schon ein paar Leute haben, sonst wird das nichts.
> 
> so far


 
ich weiß was du meinst
die noobs in der selben gruppe, die taktische a-bomben irgendwo reinsetzen


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Earth 2160, Blitzkrieg 2

Wenn er Company of Heroes mag kann er auch World in Conflict spielen.


----------



## feivel (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

Age of Empires 3 mit Addons,

Z 
Starcraft (auch wenns alt ist)
Dune 2000


----------



## Stitch (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche strategiespiel für freund*

jungs erst ma danke für zahlreiche angebote. wie immer hier alles sehr hilfsbereit und kompetent. 

da ich aber fündig geworden bin kann hier zu.


----------

